# Verifying USM / Af noise in Canon 24-105 L



## candyman (Aug 10, 2012)

I just bought a 24-105L 
I notice a sound when pressing the shutter to AF. It is difficult to describe the sound but I don't hear this kind of sound on my 70-300L 
Now I know the 70-300L is much newer and may have a more advanced mechanism.

I am just not used to this kind of sound and wonder if it is normal. I just like to hear your experiences before going back to the store.

Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 10, 2012)

Are you're hearing the IS motor kicking in when you half-press the shutter? Turn off IS to check. A small sound at start/stop is normal for most IS lenses, volume varies (with some lenses, you need to almost have your ear against the barrel, others like the old 300/4 IS start with a loud clunk.


----------



## candyman (Aug 10, 2012)

Neuro, thanks for your reply.

From your questions and explanation I have somehow the impression that my lens behaves normal. Just because I don't have this on my 70-300L I was worried.

Here is my little test:
When I half-press the shutter, the IS motor is starting. It makes a sound like a scratch - so less noisy than a clunck, The scratch is followed by a gentle sound of a circular saw. When I release the shutter again I hear the scratch.

When I turn off the IS, no sound is made.

I guess everything ok?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 10, 2012)

Sounds normal to me.


----------



## bbasiaga (Aug 10, 2012)

Each lens has its own IS sound. My 70-200F4L IS is very quiet. When i got a 100-400 a few years later, it sounded like a freight train in comparison.

-Brian


----------



## sweetcancer (Aug 10, 2012)

When i had that lens it behaved like you described. Shot with IS off, it's silent as death.


----------



## candyman (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks. I feel more comfortable now.


So, I am up and away to shoot


----------



## tron (Apr 29, 2013)

I tried my 24-105 yesterday on my 5D3 and I noticed that IS was noisier than when it was on my 5D2! But even on 5D2 it was noisier than what it used to be a few months ago :-\


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 29, 2013)

tron said:


> I tried my 24-105 yesterday on my 5D3 and I noticed that IS was noisier than when it was on my 5D2! But even on 5D2 it was noisier than what it used to be a few months ago :-\



It's time to get 24-70 mrk II ;D


----------



## tron (Apr 29, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > I tried my 24-105 yesterday on my 5D3 and I noticed that IS was noisier than when it was on my 5D2! But even on 5D2 it was noisier than what it used to be a few months ago :-\
> ...


And that way I will have no ... IS noise problems ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 29, 2013)

tron said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



Exactly ;D ;D ;D


----------



## dlleno (Apr 30, 2013)

nice little thread. I have to say I usually don't think of a circular saw as "gentle"!


----------

